# New Title!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am proud to say that Kodi is now the first Havanese EVER to attain the title of ARCHMX in World Cynosport Rally. And he did it in style, winning his last leg with a perfect score of 210in one class, beating 4 large dogs on time, and taking third and 4th place in the other two classes, with scores of 207 in both.

To earn this title, the dog must run 30 runs with no scores lower than 195. In Kodi's 30 runs, only 3 were below 200. Photos and video will follow once we get home.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you both - Kodi showing the other breeds that Havs are in the house! Stellar job!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

A BIG congratulations to both of you. Very, very impressive! That is quite an accomplishment and I know you are very proud, as you certainly should be. Kodi has done such amazing things in the ring and you have done a wonderful job training him. Kudos again to Team K & K. :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow !congrats to you and Kodi!! Hard work certainly pays off!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! That's incredible!!! I can't wait to see the video and pictures. What you guys do sounds like so much fun


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Fantastic Karen !!!!OProud and Happy for you both!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Kodi and Karen. You are an amazing team.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats! :clap2: :cheer2: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations, Kodi and Karen. What a great team you are! &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow!!!! Way to go Karen and Kodi. You show those other breeds just how amazing Havs are. What a fantastic athlete you are Kodi.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:hail: :hail: :hail: we're not worthy... we're not worthy...


lol! Congratulations!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's the video of his last run yesterday... Not perfect, but pretty good! Score 207 (out of 210).


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Way to go, Bro!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations Karen and Kodi! Great teamwork!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video! Love the way you offer Kodi words of encouragement throughout the exercise . You and Kodi are an inspiration for me and Wags.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wags Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing the video! Love the way you offer Kodi words of encouragement throughout the exercise . You and Kodi are an inspiration for me and Wags.


Thank you! You can give lots of encouragement in rally&#8230; not in Obedience!  (which is one of the reasons people rarely do more than one or two obedience runs in the same day)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And here's his photo with the judge and his big ribbon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow..look at the size of that ribbon!! Great picture..congrats again!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How adorable! I can tell he is having fun His coat looks amazing Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! His coat is actually pretty easy… unless he rolls in something gross!


----------

